# Wow our babies are a week old today!



## George (May 19, 2008)

They're all doing so well. The babies are growing at a rate of knots, Chicken is loving them to bits and spending more and more time away from them as the days pass.

The only thing I am concerned about is that she keeps taking the odd one to the side of the bookcase - not all of them and not the same kitten - it's random. She takes it there and then leaves it. I've put the box now in the place she was taking the kittens to and she appears to be ok now. I know it can mean she doesn't feel safe but nothing has changed and the box has been in the same place for a week now. Bizarre?

Group hug!









Why are you waking me up? I'm tired!!









Cat lick and a promise









Yum yum milkbar!









You ok down there Blackie?









Spottyone









Blackie









Tiger Girl









Spottytwo









Original names eh?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhhh - so cute and their eyes are all opening!

Wonderful photos too - well done.

Emily


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

well done mum and you, they look wonderful


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

amazing piccys. They are really coming on arent they.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh George, they are just gorgeous They have some fab patterns & markings

Moving about is very common, just keep an eye. My girl that had kittens last year had 7, she kept putting them all over the bedroom, there would be 2 under the drawers, 1 in the middle of the floor squealing, 2 under the bed and then 2 in the kitten bed, she was a nightmare. I had to borrow a friends big kitten pen to shut her in with them in the end, cause she got so bad she even dropped one down the stairs!!! Luckily it was fine. 
My other girl that has the kittens at the minute has'nt tried to move hers once*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,cracking pictures such a beautiful litter of kitties,


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Oh dear Selk (so sorry I don't know your name) thank goodness they were ok! I've been worried she will bash them up when she jumps the dog gate with them  So now I've left the gates open but covered the top of the box so it feels more enclosed. I hope she's more comfy now! - if not I'll have to pen her like you did.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They are little cuties especially the tiger girl


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

They are just beautiful and they all look so happy and healthy. Oh dear Selk that must have given you a fright. Makes you want to put little helmets on. My lot keep climbing to the top of the scratching post and then jumping off!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I've been worried she will bash them up when she jumps the dog gate with them


*Yea, I understand that George, thats how she dropped the one
My name's Wendy*


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

so cute..........


----------



## Bobcat (May 26, 2008)

Aww how sweet


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Brilliant pics George and love the captions-yes my those names are originalGorgeous kitts and mum is looking fab-a lot better than i looked after delivering our human kids


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

They are adorable George, absolutely beautiful in fact   Chicken is looking great as well


----------

